# CONCLUDED: Bunnysitter Needed for Special Needs Bun



## ratsrcute (Jul 19, 2008)

My friend has a bunny, Colin, with a broken leg. Due to way he tried to walk after the leg broke and was splinted, he developed severe sores on his other three feet. Now all four legs are bandaged. He has to be bathed twice daily, fed Critical Care 4 times daily, fed his cecal poops, etc. 

The problem is that my friend has fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue, and next week the Section 8 housing inspectors are coming and she needs to do a lot of work on the apartment in addition to caring for Colin. I'm helping some, but she really needs someone to board the bunny for a week or longer. She can't do this all.

We are in the Los Angeles area.

She won't be able to pay a whole lot. We are wondering if some person or organization could board the bunny for a relatively low fee compared to a hospital.

Or if you have any other ideas for ways to get her some help.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 19, 2008)

Even though this would be a short term I'm going to move it to rescue,

I'm hoping that one of our members in Pasadena can help you out ..other possibility would be someone from your area HRS. or possibly a rabbit resuce would be generous 
I really hope that you find someone to help out. I have suffered from both conditions and totally understand!
Maureen


----------



## Haley (Jul 20, 2008)

Im going to change the title of this thread so our CA members know you need some help. I would also suggest calling local rabbit rescues (see our rescue list which is a subforum of the rescue section) for listed shelters in your area. 

Hopefully someone can help!


----------



## ratsrcute (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. I'm trying to network through some local people, but we are not really plugged into the local bunny community, so if anyone here knows someone, let me know.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello ! I believe we know each other from goosemoose. I have the 8.5 year old blind bunny.


Too bad I am in Northern AZ, or I would watch the little guy. I really hope he pulls through for your friend. From what you have said about him, he is a total sweetie.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh this really needs some "community" help; let me see what I can find out on my end through Alex at ZooCorhner, but know she is dealing with 39 TOO many buns herself, but for a short term placement, maybe we can find someone..

Feel free to call me on my cell 310-266-9960 and will try to "work some magic" for a couple of weeks.. 

Hang in there..


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Mike - you should call Actors and Other for animals (non-profit Los angeles based), their webaddress is actorsandothers.com. You must call yourself, tell them the nature of your situation and they maybe able to come up w/funds for Colin to be taken into a vet for the 2 weeks - or maybe able to direct you to other resources.. here is some info on their medical assistance:

[align=center][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Because of the nature of our assistance and the sheer volume of requests we receive daily, all those seeking help must call personally and speak to our medical helpline counselor. [/font][/align]
[align=center][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Our telephone numbers are:
*(818) 755-6045
(818) 755-6323
*
*MEDICAL ASSISTANCE HOURS: *
Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday, 10:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m.[/font][/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## ratsrcute (Jul 24, 2008)

Some bad news.. the vet said Colin was in poor condition and needed to be hospitalized. The open sores on his feet were in danger of serious infection, and he lost more weight. So never mind the sitter for now.. he's in the hospital. My poor friend Heather is on a fixed income and cannot pay for this easily, so right now my focus is on contacting Actors and Others for Animals or any kind of nonprofit that helps poor people pay for vet care.

Also, if everyone could say a prayer, please? It's a tough situation.. Colin is near the end of his bunny life no matter how you look at it, and we definitely don't want him to fade away in the hospital where Heather can't be with him.

Mike


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Mike, I spoke with you yesterday and am sorry to hear of this but Colin sounded like he needs some specialized care.. That being said where exactly is he being cared for at as I'm coming out that way tomorrow and am more than happy to look in on Colin andmeetyou and/or Heather..

Must be a hard time and you, Heather and Colin are DEFINETLY in my prayers..

Mike you've been truly awesome to Colin and Heather, I think that needs to be acknowledged.. 

Don't know if I could have as such a good "friend"sas you've done. Might not help you at the moment but I'm sure Colin and Heather appreciate it. You have my cell # so call me if needed. 

Your all in my prayers.


----------



## ratsrcute (Jul 24, 2008)

He's at Dr. Domotor's Animal Hospital in Monrovia. What time are you coming this way? Maybe Heather was already planning to visit Colin and could meet you at the hospital.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm stuck at work today.. :X We're you able to call Actors and Others for animals? We're they able to help you? Does sound like lil Colin is fading but you never know.. Will keep sending the prayers his way..


----------



## ratsrcute (Jul 24, 2008)

I did reach Actors and Others, but they said that they can only work with vets who bill to organizations. Then I called the vet, Dr. Domotor's Animal House in Monrovia, and the vet says they don't do billing at all. They only accept payment in full upon services rendered. I'm trying to call back Actors and Others and find out if there's any way to do this, but it doesn't sound like it.

One option is that Heather could transfer the bunny to a vet who does billing, but that's not a very good option. The rabbit vet at Dr. Domotor's is a rabbit specialist with a rabbit-related resume as long at Shaquille O'Neal's arm, and of course we don't want to have to move him.

Mike


----------



## Pipp (Jul 24, 2008)

Did you check out IMOM?

IMOM: Financial Aid Assoc. for Very Sick Pets 

You may qualify depending on guardian finances, treatment and prognosis. Takes a lot of paperwork, but they work with the vet. 

Here are some more suggestions from our Library: 

Can't Afford A Vet? 

Unfortunately so many people are in the same boat. I'm sure half the bunnies in this section have guardians with financial issues, and the vets probably hear this all the time as well.  

Poor little guy, having all four legs bandaged up must be so horrible for him. Hope he's getting pain meds and sedatives / relaxants. 



sas ray:


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 24, 2008)

Mike you might give this hospital Vet a call - they were referred to me by another of the Sr. mod's on this site:

Dr. Charles Misetich
VCA Arden Animal Hospital
407 W Arden Blvd
Glendale, CA 91203
(818) 246-2478

I would think it might be not too far from Heather. Pipps reply about the IMOM is a good idea as well..


----------



## ratsrcute (Jul 25, 2008)

I visited Colin today... the vet had the idea of taking the bandages off the feet with sores and letting him rest on his side or upside down to keep the pressure off his feet. They put pillows all around him to keep him still. Yes, he is on pain meds and sedatives. He has improved greatly. Yesterday his prognosis was grave. His feet were seriously, deeply infected, and he had lost dangerous amounts of weight. Yesterday the vet thought he wasn't likely to make it. Today the swelling in his legs has gone down and he has started to eat regularly. The vet is a real saint.. she took him home with her the past two nights so she could keep making food available constantly.

He's not out of the woods yet.. he may have a heart condition so they are careful with fluids. But we can hope much more.

The vet also agreed to take him home with her over the weekend. She is charging a reduced rate per day both for hospital days and for taking him home with her. So I can't imagine a better vet, and Heather is saving so much money that it's not worth having to transfer vets in order to apply for assistance. Of course we are still looking at a $600 bill, but with credit cards she won't be immediately in trouble.

Thanks everyone,
Mike


----------



## ratsrcute (Jul 25, 2008)

Sad news. Colin passed on last night. He had intestinal distress. The vet feels it is not directly related to the leg break and complications from the leg break, although I suppose those things increased stress.

Heather is very, very sad, and has a hard time with blaming herself. She keeps thinking of all the things she could have done better. I told her that Colin had the most valuable thing of all: he knew that she cared about him, that she loved him.

Mike


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh I'm so veryvery sorry. 
Please give Heather our love and sympathy. 

Is their any way that Heather can have access to a computer. She certainly could benefit from this site right now?


----------



## cheryl (Jul 26, 2008)

Awww that's so sad...i'm so sorry


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 26, 2008)

*ratsrcute wrote: *


> Heather is very, very sad, and has a hard time with blaming herself. She keeps thinking of all the things she could have done better. I told her that Colin had the most valuable thing of all: he knew that she cared about him, that she loved him.
> 
> Mike


Please tell Heather that this is a natural response for her to feel this way. I feel that way a lot.

I hope maybe when things settle down a bit for her maybe she can get another bunny? I'm sure she did her best.


----------

